# Shameless Channel 4



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

I have been watching Shameless on C4 or maybe C4+. I had it sky +ed with the series link option but it seems to stop after the 2 lads that were hiding in wales return, I think its gone on further on other channels but i am not sure.. Does anyone know whats going on and where or when i can pick up where i left off....


----------



## TarfHead (5 May 2010)

Maybe try their website to watch it again ?
4OD ?


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

thanks for that. I had a look. I need to pick up at episode 11. Ideally would love to watch it on telly rather than my lap top so if anyone knows any other channels running it let me know...  or on that note is there something i can get to hook up the lap top to the telly. might be handy....


----------



## Purple (5 May 2010)

indebtedgal said:


> thanks for that. I had a look. I need to pick up at episode 11. Ideally would love to watch it on telly rather than my lap top so if anyone knows any other channels running it let me know...  or on that note is there something i can get to hook up the lap top to the telly. might be handy....



If your laptop and TV have HDMI connections it's very easy.


----------



## desperatedan (5 May 2010)

Last time I tried 4OD, could not get it in RoI.

Geographic IP restriction, I think it's called.

*Sorry, update:*

I have just tried again, after about a year, and Lo and Behold, now available in Ireland again, yippee!!!!

Here's a screen-shot of the pop-out  player:

[broken link removed]


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

Purple said:


> If your laptop and TV have HDMI connections it's very easy.


 
i am sure both have the connections. they are both just over a year old and good spec. So what is the name of the lead i need to get. ( i am technically challenged)


----------



## Purple (5 May 2010)

Ask for a HDMI cable.


----------



## truthseeker (5 May 2010)

Purple said:


> Ask for a HDMI cable.


 

I have one of these - Ive never tried to connect the laptop to the telly though - do you need any software to install on the laptop?

Id love it - often watch stuff on 4oD - and the laptop screen can be very small - wonder does it stream all pixelated onto the telly?


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2010)

HDMI connections require HDMI leads, no software. Here's one of numerous related threads  - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97965


----------



## Purple (5 May 2010)

mathepac said:


> HDMI connections require HDMI leads, no software. Here's one of numerous related threads  - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97965



Thanks for fielding that one; I just plug stuff in and if it doesn't work I'm generally screwed.


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2010)

Purple said:


> ...  I just plug stuff in and if it doesn't work I'm generally screwed.


Jeeze, lucky you.   How can I become ham-fisted at doing techy stuff rather than just with my typing and thinking?


----------



## Yorrick (5 May 2010)

What do you think of the Pauline McGlynn character ? A bit of a change from Mrs. Doyle


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

i have picture but no sound.. from the telly at least.. i have sound coming from laptop!! i just got the hdmi lead and put one end in the telly and one in the laptop... should i be doing anything else.. i am sooo looking forward to a night of shameless!!


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2010)

Arrrgghh! Freaken PC pieces of junk. Can you post the make and exact model designation of the lap-top and OS and we'll try to help. I think you'll need an additional cable.


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

god damn it.. and i was just about to open a bottle of white!! Its a toshiba laptop satellite A300 and the tv is a phillip 1080 hd bla bla bla. The connection i am using is a belkin one i got in argos today, reduced from €34.99 to €8.99.. HDMI Audio video cable,,,

thank you mathpac


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

i should prob say also i just literally connected the lead to both the lap top and tv (but they are in the right place) i then flicked the remote control a few times until the channel came up. I really am useless at this thing.


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2010)

So I saved you from gettin' locked in front of the telly tonight - I'm glad you made a  suitably acceptable and grovelling expression of gratitude above.  

Is it running Windoze 7 - the lap-top I mean, not the bleedin' telly?


----------



## indebtedgal (5 May 2010)

nope we are on xp. I'm drinking the wine anyway as himself is out in the kitchen trying to change a plug and is due to be electrocuted any minute so i am hoping the wine will keep me calm during the process...

Sincere thanks mathpac


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2010)

I'm not having much luck with a toshiba satellite A300 with HDMI. Is there a label on the bottom with a bunch of model information on it (A300 SE or Special Edition / A305 / A300 Pro / A300 02C)? I believe it may be an A300 02C which means your TV remote can control the lap-top (Vista Media Centre or the XP equivalent)

More info - If I'm correct, this model is close to 2 years old now, but none of this explains why there is no audio output via the HDMI cable.

From the review above "During the battery tests I used Star Wars Episode VI and the John Williams score was loud and clear competing with the room's TV for decibel supremacy. I can't think of any other time that this is happened while reviewing a notebook. *Likewise, HDMI output of audio is excellent*."

Maybe if you hold the <Fn> key and press <F5> you'll get other options with regard to HDMI output.


----------



## indebtedgal (6 May 2010)

thanks mathpac... i hope to have more time to play around with it later. thanks again. i had great fun looking at old photos on the tv though!!!


----------

